

Ask HN: do you care about the dev teams behind api's? - joshuakahn

API providers have developers that build them, improve them, create the documentation, tutorials, and handle support. Do you care about their blogs? Their interests? Getting to know them? Is that important or do you just want the docs and support?
======
Travis
I'm not so interested in getting to know them, or what their interests are
(unless they're related; I'd be interested to know what a email API creator's
database interests are). But not interested to find out that the guy behind
XYZ's API really likes to skateboard in his spare time.

What I would love to know, beyond what you discuss above, is the design
philosophy and crucial decisions that were made in writing the API. Not just
how to make the calls, but how the authors thought about the system as they
were designing it. When I learn a new language/API, I don't consider myself
adept at it until I can get inside the head of the authors.

